# Zusammenstellung Rute/Rolle für Spinnangeln - Gute Wahl?!



## SchneiderGlück (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo!

Erstmal möchte ich mich für die vielen informativen Threads bedanken, aus denen ich schon einige Informationen herausziehen konnte.


Zur Info:

Ich bin Nicht-Angler. 

Im Sommer gehts nach Schweden. Mein Reisepartner ist Angler. Allerdings ist er seit einiger Zeit dem Hobby nicht mehr nachgegangen, so dass wir beide kompl. neue Ausrüstung brauchen.

  In unserem See gibts laut Internetinfos vorrangig Hecht, Barsch, Quappe, Aal.

Uns interessiert das Spinnangeln auf Hecht und Barsch mit Blinkern, Spinnern, GuFi, KöFi, Wobblern. Dann wollen wir noch Texas und Carolina Rig ausprobieren und etwas Dropshotten.

Dafür bräuchte man theor. mehrere Ruten. Aber das Geld ist dafür nicht da. 

Ich habe also für mich folgendes zusammengestellt:

Rute: Daiwa Sweepfire Spin 2,40 10-40g Wg.
Rolle: Shakespeare Mach 2 XT 040

Das Problem: Die Rolle wiegt 360g, die Rute lediglich 160g. Ich habe die Befürchtung, dass das einfach nicht optimal passt (Balance etc.)

Ich könnte auch eine Abu Garcia Cardinal 304i nehmen. Die wiegt ca. 290g.

Was meint ihr? 

Ist die Rute "Allround-fähig"? Oder sollte ich bei Wg. etwas höher gehen (z.b. 20-60g)?

Welche Rolle würdet ihr für die Rute wählen?

LG, Basti


----------



## Fragezeichen (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zusammenstellung Rute/Rolle für Spinnangeln - Gute Wahl?!*

Ganz ehrlich: um 1 Mal im Jahr für 1-2 Wochen zu angeln (oder halt 3-4 Wochen, haste nicht gesagt) kannste auf Balance pfeifen.

Zu Rute/Rolle an sich kann ich nix sagen, beide noch nie in der Hand gehabt.


----------



## acker (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zusammenstellung Rute/Rolle für Spinnangeln - Gute Wahl?!*

Zitat : "Uns interessiert das Spinnangeln auf Hecht und Barsch mit Blinkern,  Spinnern, GuFi, KöFi, Wobblern. Dann wollen wir noch Texas und Carolina  Rig ausprobieren und etwas Dropshotten."

Das wird schwerlich möglich sein mit nur einer Rute, die Voraussetzungen an die Ruten sind einfach zu verschieden bei den Angelmethoden. 
Da Du auch noch ein unerfahrener Angler bist würde ich mich auf weniger Angelmethoden konzentrieren, auch schon des schnöden Mammons wegen . 5 Blinker zu 5 Euro , 5 Spinner zu 4 Euro , 10 Gufis + Kopf zu ~ 1,2 Euro , 4 Wobbler zu 10 Euro + ,.... Da kommt einiges zusammen ! 

Fischt ihr vom Ufer aus oder vom Boot ?

Vom Ufer würde ich 2,7m lange Ruten nehmen , vom Boot dürfen es auch 2,4m lange sein. 
Das Wurfgewicht würde ich bei um +-50g annehmen als allround Rute .
Die Rolle , ganz klarer Fall im unteren Preisbereich sollte eine Spro Passion sein , eine sehr gute Rolle mit sauberer Schnurverlegung und guter Bremse. 30er oder 40er größe.
Kostet das gleiche wie die von dir Ausgesuchte Shakespeare. 
Rute : halt je nach ob Ufer oder Boot 
zb Shimano Vengeance shad oder Vengeance sea bass. 
Damit hast Du eine recht tolle Kombi.

Wenn Du dann noch unbedingt Texas / Carolina Rig und Dropshotten möchtest würde ich eine 2te billige Rute hinzu kaufen wie zb: Daiwa Cormoran I Cor Four , die kosten nur um 15 Euro und ein Wobbler ist auch noch dabei, ist eine Jubelserie vom letzten Jahr. Nix mega tolles aber durchaus brauchbar.


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zusammenstellung Rute/Rolle für Spinnangeln - Gute Wahl?!*



> Vom Ufer würde ich 2,7m lange Ruten nehmen , vom Boot dürfen es auch 2,4m lange sein.
> Das Wurfgewicht würde ich bei um +-50g annehmen als allround Rute .
> Die Rolle , ganz klarer Fall im unteren Preisbereich sollte eine Spro  Passion sein , eine sehr gute Rolle mit sauberer Schnurverlegung und  guter Bremse. 30er oder 40er größe.
> Kostet das gleiche wie die von dir Ausgesuchte Shakespeare.
> ...


Volle Zustimmung von mir, genauso mit der Tatsache, dass zum Dropshooten und Finesseangeln noch eine andere Rute  erforderlich ist. Wobei die genannte Rolle(3000er), mit anderer Schnur auf der E-Spule verwendet werden kann!
Auf Hecht z.B. eine 0,15er Powerpro und zum Barscheln eine 0,10er.
Wenn im See viele Hechte vorkommen und davon kann man in Schweden ausgehen, sollten auch eher Stahlvorfächer auf Barsch verwendet werden, als etwa Flouocarbon Vorfach.
Diese sollten dann 4-5 Kg haben und keinesfalls glänzen, besser sind schwarze, dunkle, brünnierte Vorfächer!

Jürgen


----------



## SchneiderGlück (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zusammenstellung Rute/Rolle für Spinnangeln - Gute Wahl?!*

Wir haben ein (Ruder- ) Boot. Das hatte ich vergessen - sorry.

Die Beschränkung auf weniger Techniken macht natürlich Sinn. Aber für einen Neuling ist es eben unmöglich abzuschätzen was da vor Ort am fängigsten sein wird - daher die Streuung. 

Mein Kollege hat sich irgendwie auf Texas/Carolina und DS versteift. Ich werde mir diesbez. nichts kaufen. Das hatte ich zu ungenau beschrieben.

Ein kleines Sortiment an Twistern, GuFis, Wobblern etc. möchte ich mir definitv anlegen. Das kostet halt. Daher versuche ich die Gesamtkosten (Rute, Rolle, Schnur usw.) möglichst gering halten.

Vor Ort werden wir mit den Locals "schnacken". In dem Gespräch wird dann sicher klar, dass wir die Hälfte unseres Kram hätten zu Hause lassen können... |kopfkrat


Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten und Tipps!

Schur ist 0,15mm Power Pro in rot (9kg)

Vorfach ist 0,27mm Flexonit (6,8kg)

Basti


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zusammenstellung Rute/Rolle für Spinnangeln - Gute Wahl?!*



> Mein Kollege hat sich irgendwie auf Texas/Carolina und DS versteift. Ich  werde mir diesbez. nichts kaufen. Das hatte ich zu ungenau beschrieben.


Na dann kann sich doch der Kollege die Dropshootausrüstung holen und du die Standardspinne. Wobei ich dann aber als Rolle doch die 4000er wählen würde. Diese ist einfach stabiler. So kannst du auch z.B.leichtes Schleppangeln, aus der Hand praktizieren.
Ebenso kannst du eine solche Spinnrute auch beim Ansitzangeln auf Aal/Quappe auf Grund legen. Deshalb würde ich bei der Rute auch 2,70m vorziehen!
Ich habe das Gefühl, dass du mehr Spass haben wirst und er dafür die wohlschmeckenderen Fische fängt!



> Schur ist 0,15mm Power Pro in rot (9kg)
> 
> Vorfach ist 0,27mm Flexonit (6,8kg)


Und das passt auch!

Jürgen


----------



## SchneiderGlück (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zusammenstellung Rute/Rolle für Spinnangeln - Gute Wahl?!*

Die I Cor Four habe ich gefunden.

Die wäre zum DS/Finesse-Angeln, also quasi für meinen Kollegen.

Ich habe folgende Wg gefunden: 

2-15g
3-28g
10-38g

Seine Spinnrute hat 20-60g Wg. Meine wie gesagt 10-40g.

Welches Wg. sollte die I Cor Four eurer Meinung nach haben um unsere Ausrüstung abzurunden?


Danke!!

Basti


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zusammenstellung Rute/Rolle für Spinnangeln - Gute Wahl?!*

Ohne diese Rute zu kennen, würde ich die Mittlere nehmen, bei Verwendung eines 15-20gr. Dropshootgewichtes, liegt man im optimalen WG-Bereich!

Jürgen


----------



## acker (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zusammenstellung Rute/Rolle für Spinnangeln - Gute Wahl?!*

Die mit 3-28g , die mit 10 - 38 g ist vom Wurfgewicht eher höher auszulegen und ein recht steifes Objekt.


----------



## SchneiderGlück (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zusammenstellung Rute/Rolle für Spinnangeln - Gute Wahl?!*

Alles klar!

Dann bekommt er die  3-28g Variante zum Geburtstag :m

Eine 3000-4000er Rolle werde ich nehmen. Mal sehen ob ich noch günstig an eine Passion/Ecusima rankomme.

Aber irgendwie habe ich mich auf die Mach 2 XT ziemlich eingeschossen.

Wenn die jemand kennt und sagt "die ist Mist", dann laß ich die Finger davon.


Basti


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zusammenstellung Rute/Rolle für Spinnangeln - Gute Wahl?!*



> Aber irgendwie habe ich mich auf die Mach 2 XT ziemlich eingeschossen.


Die ist höchstwahrscheinlich "Mist", von Cormoran sind allenfalls die Ruten tauglich, nicht jedoch die Rollen.(die kaufen nur Anfänger, oder "Preisfüchse")
Die Rolle welche dir vorgeschlagen wurde, ist eine seit jahrzehnten bewährte Ganzmetallkonstruktion und es gibt nur wenige, in dieser Preisklasse, die eine ähnliche Qualität für sich beanspruchen können!

Jürgen


----------



## SchneiderGlück (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zusammenstellung Rute/Rolle für Spinnangeln - Gute Wahl?!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> von Cormoran sind allenfalls die Ruten tauglich, nicht jedoch die Rollen.



Die Rolle ist ja von Shakespeare. Oder sind die Mach XY baugleich mit den Cormoran Rollen?? |kopfkrat

Der Hauptgrund war ja für mich, dass über die Mach *3* XT immer gut gesprochen wurde. Der Mach 2 XT fehlen lediglich ein paar Kugellager.
Das Material der Rolle ist halt für den Preis ziemlich besonders: hier eine Mail die ich heute von Angelgeräte Bode erhalten haben:

_"[FONT=&quot]Vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht.[/FONT] __[FONT=&quot]Es handelt sich hier definitiv um eine Metallrolle- ob diese nun aus reinem Aluminium gefertigt ist oder eine andere Metallegierung (z.B. Magnesiumanteile) kann ich Ihnen leider nicht genau beantworten."[/FONT]_

_[FONT=&quot][/FONT]_
[FONT=&quot]Dass[/FONT][FONT=&quot] die Ecusima gut ist, ist klar. Die Frage war nur, ob die Mach 2 XT auch gut ist.[/FONT]_[FONT=&quot]..
[/FONT]_


----------



## Taxidermist (10. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zusammenstellung Rute/Rolle für Spinnangeln - Gute Wahl?!*



> Die Rolle ist ja von Shakespeare. Oder sind die Mach XY baugleich mit den Cormoran Rollen??



Entschuldigung, eine Verwechslung meinerseits!

Jürgen


----------



## SchneiderGlück (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Zusammenstellung Rute/Rolle für Spinnangeln - Gute Wahl?!*

@Jürgen: Kein Problem. Hatte mich nur gewundert, weil man selten etwas Positives über die Cormoran Rollen hört und ich viel Gutes über die Mach 2 gelesen hatte.


Ich habe auch eine Ecusima bestellt und werde die mal mit der Mach 2 XT vergleichen.


Unser Set sieht jetzt so aus:

Daiwa Sweepfire Spin 2,40m 20-60g mit Penn Slammer 360

DAM Hayasaki 240 MH 10-42g mit Shakespeare Mach 2 XT 040 oder Ecusima 4000 

Cormoran I Cor Four 3-28g mit Daiwa Sweepfire 3000 (Rolle und Rute zusammen für 26€... #6)

0,15mm Power Pro war leider ausverkauft (zum Sonderpreis), wir haben uns jetzt für Power Line von Gigafish entschieden: 

*Würdet ihr 0,08mm mit 9kg oder 0,12mm mit 12kg Belastbarkeit nehmen?*

Verschiedene Mono-Schnüre in 0,20mm und 0,35mm (Unterfüttern) sind vorhanden (für die Daiwa Rolle)


Basti


----------



## andre69-sh (24. September 2014)

*AW: Zusammenstellung Rute/Rolle für Spinnangeln - Gute Wahl?!*

Unser Set sieht jetzt so aus:

Daiwa Sweepfire Spin 2,40m 20-60g mit Penn Slammer 360

DAM Hayasaki 240 MH 10-42g mit Shakespeare Mach 2 XT 040 oder Ecusima 4000 

Cormoran I Cor Four 3-28g mit Daiwa Sweepfire 3000 (Rolle und Rute zusammen für 26€...


Basti[/QUOTE]

Moin, 
erzähl uns doch bitte mal wo ihr in Schweden gefischt habt, wie es war und ob Ihr mit dem Material zufrieden seid!? Die Cormoran I cor four interessiert mich als preiswerte Ersatz-/Zweitrute auch...

Mit freundl. Grüßen von der sonnigen Ostsee, André


----------

